# 4 days Positive OPK in a row?



## Babydustie

Hi ladies,

I’m new to OPKS. 
2nd cycle TTC#1.
1st cycle ended up in CP sadly. 

Was wondering if any of you had 4 days positive OPKS in a row? So confusing. Should i just continue BD for the next 2-3 days? Me and DH had been BD all week now.. 

23rd Feb : Pink spotting after BD
24th Feb : Wet but no EWCM
25th Feb : EWCM (only realise after bd)
26th Feb : EWCM 

HMMMMMMM... Im so confuse. I don even know when i ovulated now....


----------



## DobbyForever

Is there any chance you can grab some BBTs? I don’t want to discourage you, but the months that happened to me I believe were super wonky (didn’t confirm O or had weird lp lengths). Flip side I have heard it could be strong o or two eggs


----------

